# Fault - Running Gear Workshop



## albisoara (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi there,
Has anyone experinced and know about this message.
Traveled 3 times to the dealership and always a different answer.
I definetly could use your help.
Thanks


----------



## Timber Man (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Fault - Running Gear Workshop (albisoara)*

Often, with '04's, the "stepper motor" is at fault. It may not require replacement, just a reflash. Could have other issues, but, I have difficulty understanding why the dealer is not helpful. They have seen many of these issues with the '04. Get back to them ASAP. I had fluid leak related to an improper stepper reinstall which almost cost me big time.


----------



## Timber Man (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Fault - Running Gear Workshop (Timber Man)*

Actually, go find a sympathetic dealer. Or, ask to talk to their specially trained tech for the Touareg.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Fault - Running Gear Workshop (albisoara)*

In my case, a FAULT RUNNING GEAR WORKSHOP message meant a fault in the air suspension problem, which required a rebuild of the compressor. The vehicle needs to be scanned by the dealerships computer or by using a VAG-COM to truly determine the cause of the error.


----------



## albisoara (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Fault - Running Gear Workshop (albisoara)*

Went to the DEALER multiple times.
They replaced all TMPS , put a new air compressor for suspension and they think the battery is low.
Lots of guesses and time consuming.
I'll keep u posted. 
Thanks.


----------



## masnannerb (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Fault - Running Gear Workshop (albisoara)*

I get this message quite frequently on my 2005 V8. I find that if I park with the front sensors close to a bush, the workbench in the garage or whatever it triggers it. It resets itself but I know it will only be a matter of time when the message returns. 
Each time I mention it to my VW dealership shop they have NO IDEA what could be causing it and say it's still safe to drive. Post your end result so I can take it to my Touareg guy!!


----------



## VR6exy98 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Fault - Running Gear Workshop (masnannerb)*

well Ive got the same message but my problem is my front air bag or whatever blew out


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Fault - Running Gear Workshop (VR6exy98)*

Often times it is also indicates low voltage. As soon as I charge up the battery after a long sit, it goes away.


----------



## albisoara (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Fault - Running Gear Workshop (Tahoe12)*

I think so too.
I just started driving everyday and went away fro last 2 days.
I'll keep u posted.
Thanks a lot ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

